# Earthquake straps on commercial water heater



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking to install this. http://www.waterheating.com/pdf/Amer...ter-Heater.pdf The current setup is rigid supply lines and no earthquake straps. 

How would I install earthquake straps on this water heater?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Can't open it.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

http://www.waterheating.com/pdf/Ame...Ox-Heavy-Duty-Commercial-Gas-Water-Heater.pdf

it's an american standard ULN100-199


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Good question. Unscrew the metal strip, put the strap under the wire and screw it back on?


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

very carefully  or you could make a spacer before and after the tube using metal or wood or what ever could be used for the areas aplication


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Quake straps...
http://www.quakehold.com/tiedown-fa...downs-fastening-straps-waterheaterstraps.html

or FEMA http://www.fema.gov/media-library-data/20130726-1455-20490-6434/fema412.pdf


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Good question. Unscrew the metal strip, put the strap under the wire and screw it back on?


Done and done.


----------

